# High country fun.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This is just a friendly reminder that now is some of the best fishing of the year. We all too often get too busy with school, sports, hunting, etc and forget this fact.

I finished the chores early enough to hit the local high country lake. I was greeted with this. (and perfect weather)



The fishing was decent enough.











Ended up catching twenty-something fish in about 4 hours. Kept a couple brookies for dinner. Ahhh, very therapeutic.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good stuff. I am looking to acquire another mule that is bombproof broke that I can take other people with me fishing to hard to reach spots.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Noice!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for the report!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I love those kind of friendly reminders. ;-)

Glad you enjoyed yourself Catherder!

.


----------

